# Jig for drilling at angles help please



## BernE1 (8 Oct 2017)

I'm sure someone must of already done this.

I'm trying to work out how to make an adjustable base plate for my pillar drill.
I've got a project in mind which requires some blind holes drilled at 30 & 120 degrees.

I'm thinking of something hinged at one edge with a curved metal guide that I can lock into place (using a wing nut?).
I'll be drilling into wooden seats & rods/spindles.

Any links or suggestions will be much appreciated,

Bernard


----------



## DTR (9 Oct 2017)

Something like this?

https://www.chronos.ltd.uk/acatalog/info_CG203_.html


----------



## ColeyS1 (9 Oct 2017)

Any of these suitable? 









Cheers
Coley 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## ed-fish (2 Dec 2017)

Great idea. Thanks for sharing.


----------

